# Quiksilver Hubble Goggle



## jackRabbitSlim (Aug 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is anywhere I can purchase a pair of Replacement Lenses for the Hubble Goggle???

I've been looking for ages with no luck


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I looked chuffin everywhere for replacement lenses for my hubble goggles, gave up in the end and bought some smith io/x.


----------



## jackRabbitSlim (Aug 19, 2014)

I've emailed Quiksilver lets see what they have to say.


----------



## jackRabbitSlim (Aug 19, 2014)

Well here is the reply.

_"Thank you for contacting our Customer Services Department. 
Further your request, we invite you to go to a Quiksilver shop."_

It was the shop who told me to contact the Customer Services Department.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

jackRabbitSlim said:


> Well here is the reply.
> 
> _"Thank you for contacting our Customer Services Department.
> Further your request, we invite you to go to a Quiksilver shop."_
> ...


Lol what chance have you got when they don't even list them on their website.


----------



## jackRabbitSlim (Aug 19, 2014)

how do the smith fit, are they similar to the hubble? field of view, low profile ect


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

hey any luck with finding Hubble lenses? i'm looking for a flat light lens in particular.
- i did find a french site that sells cat3 lenses tho and a site that does a Roxy Isis lens. They look identical to Hubbles, tho they might be smaller as they're for chicks:shrug:

Les 1001 idées de FamilyBy
Buy Roxy Isis Lens online at blue-tomato.com


----------



## jackRabbitSlim (Aug 19, 2014)

No Still no luck, I was told to contact them again in November as they have nothing in stock now.

I will let you guys know if I get anywhere with them.


----------



## jackRabbitSlim (Aug 19, 2014)

Well I dropped them an email today and they do have some in stock, silver hd and pink gold chrome. I'm just waiting on price now. I have also found that blue tomato.com has a few also in other colours from around £40 > £50. Hope this helps anybody looking for lenes


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

jackRabbitSlim said:


> Well I dropped them an email today and they do have some in stock, silver hd and pink gold chrome. I'm just waiting on price now. I have also found that blue tomato.I'm has a few also in other colours from around Â£40 > Â£50. Hope this helps anybody looking for lenesð


If I were you based on what you've mentioned, I would make a big stink and send a nasty email about lousy service. See if you can work some free lenses.


----------



## jackRabbitSlim (Aug 19, 2014)

I think i may just do that. It has been a massive joke trying to get any infomation out of them.


----------



## jackRabbitSlim (Aug 19, 2014)

Just a little bit more of info for people with Hubble goggles, the attached is a list of all the lenses available with there QS product code.


----------



## jackRabbitSlim (Aug 19, 2014)

Well the fun continues, they have lenes €25 each total with shipping €38.22, but they only accept international bank transfers which my bank charges a £25 fee €31.88. 

I've asked if they have any other payment methods.

Definitely getting a complaint off to Quiksilver as it shouldn't be this hard to get some new lenses, most other brands you can order online with no problem.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thats sucks man. I honestly didn't even know they had replacement lenses. I had hubbles for awhile and constantly fought fogging. Finally I switched to Dragon and hadn't had an issue. Good luck to ya! I had an issue with Quik sunglasses months ago and their customer service was okay. I initially contacted them to see about replacement/warranty info for them and they ended up sending me a free replacement pair. Not the same exact color way since it was all they had. But atleast they tried to make it right. I'm sure they can do something for you.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

jackRabbitSlim said:


> Well the fun continues, they have lenes €25 each total with shipping €38.22, but they only accept international bank transfers which my bank charges a £25 fee €31.88.
> 
> I've asked if they have any other payment methods.
> 
> Definitely getting a complaint off to Quiksilver as it shouldn't be this hard to get some new lenses, most other brands you can order online with no problem.


Where do you live and where are you ordering from? If it's US -} EU issue I might buy it for you and you can just paypal me moneys. I will also check out Quiksilver store in NYC this Friday and ask them about this.


----------



## jackRabbitSlim (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Extazy, I'm in london, england 

Thanks for the offer, but ive just ordered one off blue tomato (last night).

But its much appreciated all the same.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I even tried to get some low light lenses for my new Hubble Rimless goggles. No luck....

I'm going to return them just for that reason.


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

jackRabbitSlim said:


> Well the fun continues, they have lenes €25 each total with shipping €38.22, but they only accept international bank transfers which my bank charges a £25 fee €31.88.


well done on all the info! i've emailed quiksilver support a bunch of times and they just pass my questions around until it dies out. There's also barely any info on their websites. 
Anyways from where do they ship their lenses and how did the changing lenses go for you? Was it a one time replacement type a thing or do they seem interchangeable on the slopes?


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

quiksilver support just replied "..we do not have google lenses on our website".  i am so done wtih these guys!!


----------



## jackRabbitSlim (Aug 19, 2014)

I gave up in the end too, i did manage to get a lens from blue tomato.com which is ok but it doesnt solve the problem in the future if i need another lens.

Im thinking about going back to oakley and try the new prizm lens for the low/flat light conditions. At least with oakley it wouldn't be an issue to get a replacement lens, now i just have to find a pair to fit with my helmet.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

jackRabbitSlim said:


> I gave up in the end too, i did manage to get a lens from blue tomato.com which is ok but it doesnt solve the problem in the future if i need another lens.
> 
> Im thinking about going back to oakley and try the new prizm lens for the low/flat light conditions. At least with oakley it wouldn't be an issue to get a replacement lens, now i just have to find a pair to fit with my helmet.


That's what I did! Flight deck with rose prizm


----------



## jackRabbitSlim (Aug 19, 2014)

ek9max said:


> That's what I did! Flight deck with rose prizm


Hi ek9Max, have you had a chance to use the rose prizm lens in the snow yet?

The rose lens is the one i'm looking to get and am keen to know if the prizm tech really makes that much of a difference, the youtube vids from oakley make it sound like the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

jackRabbitSlim said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I did! Flight deck with rose prizm
> ...


I'm going to the mountain tomorrow so I'll know. But it's going to be a suny day. 

I did get a chance to try them and compared them to my high yellow spy goggles in my backyard. It was dumping out so things were pretty flat. 

The Oakley prizm were definetly better.


----------

